# Spring into Summer exchange wishlist



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

Chihuahuas favorite colors -

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*









Your Chihuahuas(s) Name *- Baylee Bleu (call name is just 'Baylee')

*Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl* - girl

*Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -* 4 months (18 weeks)


*Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -* Extra Small or a Small depending on where you buy from...keep in mind she is a growing puppy.

*Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -* She loves to play with toys, whether they be squeaky, plush, or have no stuffing in them. I buy her the Dentastix from Pedigree and she gets so happy when I give her one, also loves to chew on bullysticks and rawhide bones. As far as snacks, if there is something your doggy wants to send to Baylee, don't hesitate. 

*Chihuahuas favorite colors *- Well she's black so anything will look great on her 

*Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat)* -Baylee really isn't very picky like her big sisters. She's such an energetic dog, she'd get joy out of tissue paper  She's been home with me for 7 weeks and I have not found her to be allergic or sensitive to anything :ngreet2:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Evie Claire or just Evie

Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 16 weeks today 

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - can't catch her long enough to find out her measurements. Today's weigh in was 2 lbs and 1/2 ounce. I tried to measure her neck. At 7" I can still get my finger inside the string...


Chihuahuas Size of clothing - XXS and some of those things even look big! She is wearing an XS Puppia step-in harness and has a bit of room. 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - She doesn't have a collar, or any necklaces or charms. Gosh, it would have to be tiny and lightweight! She will grow, but not a whole lot this year! She is charting 3 1/2 lbs adult weight. Washable cat beds--fun colors, soft. Blankets are always welcome and we use them year round.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink and Green. Purple is reserved for Queen Tabitha :queen:


Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - She could use a tiny toothbrush. :brushteeth: (We have the doggie toothpaste). Zukes Mini Naturals Chicken flavor treats are her favorite. (please no latex toys at our house). Thanks for reading! She's not picky and we are grateful for whatever is sent! 

Enjoy the Summer Exchange :wave:

__________________


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

amber is a GIRL
she weighs 1lb 15 oz at 11 weeks
so is still growing
she loves gracies garden treats
no rubber toys please, 
but skeeneeze un stuffed is a yes
she loves her comfort so anything soft
at the moment she wears xxs
i know she would love a girly ferret harness!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - PEDRO

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 6 and 1/2 years

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Weight is about 6 to 6 & 1/2 lbs.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
Clothes: Medium 
Harnesses: Ones such as Puppia & IPuppyone he wears a Small; other styles probably a Medium

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
Toys: Small Pink stuffed animals
Snacks: Restricted diet: Wellness Pure Rewards Beef Jerky
Clothing style: Shirts & T-shirts

Chihuahuas favorite colors - He likes Pink toys, but for other things like clothes, blankets, etc. - green, turquoise, brown, red

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
He is on a very restricted diet, so only the treat mentioned above is what he can eat.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - CALLEIGH

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 9 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Weight: 5 & 1/2 - 6 pounds

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
Clothing: Small

Harnesses: Small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
Toys: Stuffed animals, chew toys, nylabones, rubber bones, just about any kind of toy
Snacks: Wellness Just for Puppy treats
Clothing style: Dresses, shirts, just about anything

Chihuahuas favorite colors - pink, lavender, any pastels

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Can't think of anything, so I guess she can have just about anything!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Kahlua

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year 11 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - She's prolly 6lbs now since she plumped up over the winter... 7 inches tall, 11 inches long, 8 inch neck, 14 inch chest (Yup LOL she gained an inch since the last exchange.. oops..)

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Small for most clothes; but with collars or harnesses I go by the above measurements to be sure.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - She loves any stuffed animal made of that really soft, lumpy looking texture. Like this: http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-8772540t400.jpg She loves any kind of natural or organic treats; and LOVES any kind of 'chew' that keeps her occupied. She's queen of the house and will gladly take throne of any blanket, pillow, etc. that she's allowed lol. We love harnesses, leashes etc. since I take Lu pretty much everywhere lol.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, chocolate, or anything tye-dye hippie-ish!

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - No allergies here! We do feed a raw diet but she is allowed all kinds of snacks and treats. Don't worry about her 'not liking' anything; keep in mind we have 3 other dogs who'll never let any food toy or clothing go to waste LOL!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Bijoux 

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -A baby girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - Right now she is 1 month 1 week old, I have her ticker as my sig so it can always be checked 

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - The breeders haven't taken her for her official weight and won't until her shots I will update as soon as they email me sorry!

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
xxs I'd say since she's so young

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - n/a..yet...so feel free to be creative!

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink already dominates her life! She's a blue merel with blue eyes so would look good in any colour u think would suit her 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Bijoux is just a baby so puppy friendly items only please. Other than that we would be grateful for what ever you think she would like, please do not feel limited in any way she comes from a very open minded family 

View attachment 5697
-I'm sorry it's so big I can't figure out how to shrink it : (


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -* Lion

*Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -*Boy

*Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -* 8 months.

*Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -* between 5-5.5 lbs. Neck: 9 in. Chest: 12 in. Height: 9 in. Length: 12 in.

*Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -* Usually small, he is pretty long though so sometimes things are too short.

*Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -* He loves soft toys, bully sticks, and really any type of chewy. He wears sweaters and coats in the winter, but shirts are good too  He also loves soft blankets to lay on. His favorite treats are ZiwiPeak treats.

*Chihuahuas favorite colors -* Red, Green, black.

*Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -* Lion likes almost everything! We prefer healthy treats please


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

*Your Chihuahuas(s) Name* - Chip

*Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl* - Boy

*Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months)* - Not exactly sure because he was a rescue- estimating two years and two months at this point; we called April Fool's of this year his second birthday.

*Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size)* -
_Weight:_ 11 lbs.
_Height:_ 13" at the shoulders; 
_Length:_ 12"
_Neck:_ 12 1/2"
_Chest Size:_ 18"

*Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -* For shirts, usually smalls or mediums. I've been looking into harnesses on baxterboo.com, however, and he's actually an x-small in Doggles harnesses...but he's a medium in Puppia and a small in Cloak & Dawggie, so now I'm not sure. :| 

*Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -* Chip loves large, durable stuffies that are way too big for him and extremely difficult to carry around, LOL! He recently discovered he DOES like tennis balls...the normal-sized ones that he can hardly get his teeth around, not the chihuahua-sized ones that are made to fit perfectly in his stubborn little mouth. We like all sorts of healthy treats here- especially dehydrated meat/organ treats and Zuke's Minis, but he is not a picky dog and will eat just about anything! He also LOVES all sorts of chews. As for clothes...Chip is a very dapper boy and we like to pop the collars on his shirts. It's criminal how often I make him go out in public looking like the dog-equivalent of a frat boy 

*Chihuahuas favorite colors* - Red, blue, tan, orange, green, yellow, etc.- just nothing girly, like hot pink, because everyone always thinks he's a girl anyway. You'd think the dog polos would be a hint!

*Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat)* - We don't feed rawhide chews and Chip won't have anything to do with rubber toys...stuffed toys and tennis balls are the only things he'll deal with.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Gucci & Prada

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy & Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 5months & around 9months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Gucci: size xxs weight 2.1lbs Prada: size xs weight 3.5lbs (have packed away measuring tape so I can't measure them  exactly)

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - XXS and XS

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - 
Fav toys: squeeky toys and chewy sticks
Fav snack: dry freezed liver, chicken and duck treats
Fav clothes: anything bling 

Chihuahuas favorite colors -
Any color 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Both are very picky eaters :S


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Pippi

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 6 years and a few days (My babys growing up!!!)

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 12lb, 14in in length, usually wears a 12in collar (shes part pug, got the chunky-ness of a pug with the chihuahua face!)

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
Pip wears a Medium in most things - if its slim-fitting though she needs the next size up

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - 
I dress my girls in a rather girly way (pinks, purples, but NEVER yellow - cant stand the colour LOL!) or in a gothic-y, punk-y fashion but its so hard to find anything like that! Pip doesnt eat biscuit-type treats, and shes raw-fed do she prefers natural treats but nothing with processed/cooked lamb in as she is allergic. Her favorite toys are the long loofa type toys.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, Purple, Black - anything except yellow really

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Pippi is severely allergic to cooked and processed lamb, so please please nothing with lamb in it unless it is 100% natural.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Maisie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 16 months  

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
Maisie is just under 6lb - 10 inches in length, 9in neck size

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
Usually a small 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Maisie will literally play with anything and everything - she prefers softer toys, preferably with a squeeker, but she will play with anything and everything. She is raw fed so prefer natural treats, but nothing with lamb (Pippi is severly allergic, so she isnt allowed them just incase Pippi steals them). Clothing-wise she wears anything girly, or gothic-y.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, Purple, Light blue. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Lamb treats are banned from our house due to Pippi's allergys, but that is the only thing she isnt allowed - She loves everyone and everything!!

Thanks!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -
*Minnie*
Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -*GIRL*

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -
*3 years old*
Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 4 3/4 pounds
7 1/2 inch neck
13 1/2 inch chest
10 3/4 inch length

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -*usually XS , but some things run different , so best to go by size measurements*

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -please nothing to eat, no bullies or rawhide or anything like that due to her sisters allegies, favorite toys are hard nylabones ( there are 2 kinds of nylabones , the soft ones she chews up too fast so its not good. the smallest size hard ones are best, regular shape or wishbone shape, any flavor. also busy buddy bouncy bone is a favorite. Prefer no more stuff toys, she has so many and doesnt really play with them anymore. and no laytex toys or rubber toys. likes little dresses or sleevless shirts for summer

Chihuahuas favorite colors - *RED is her favorite color but anything girly except pink cause she has so much in pink already* *** would really love something patriotic for the 4th of july if you could find it ! *

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua *just nothing to eat and no bullie sticks, rawhides, or anything like that due to her sisters allegies*
*Minnie loves opening up surprise packages! she will love whatever her secret exchange buddy sends her *


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Amberleah Lou Lou

Is Your Chihuahua a Girl -

Your Chihuahuas Age (2 months 2 weeks old ) Birthday March 24th 2011

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - x-small Tiny, weighs 1.75 lbs, neck 5 inches, length 8 inches. that hard to do she would hold still for me she thought we were playing.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (x-small Tiny)-

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -Almost any thing she is so young and tiny she can use what ever you think. Little T's, Girly Stuff, No Gothic, No Latex I am allergic. Wellness brand snacks. small Nyla bones . Baby blanket Pink, Like I said most anything is good since she is just starting out. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors -Pink, Purple, Yellow, Pastels


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry for the double post couldn't find the edit button on My previous post. 

Just wanted to share an updated picture of Bijoux for her exchange partner since she's changed so much in two weeks. 
View attachment 5718


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Piper

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -Im not certain of her age as I got her when she was older but Im guessing between 4 & 5 years old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -neck 9in with 2 fingers for room, chest 12in., length 10 in. weight about 5 lbs.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - xsmall or small usually go by measurements

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -she loves toys that squeak her favorites are the stuffing free ones or the ones with weird textures..(please no toys with fuzzy hair though she likes to pull it out & eat it she also cant have rubber or latex toys she eats those as well she is a bad girl lol) she also loves the hard non ediable nylabones or anything non ediable to chew on. for treats she gets 3 dog bakery, old mother hubbard, zukes minis

Chihuahuas favorite colors -any colors are fine with us..my favs are green & pink

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat)

Piper loves to cuddle & snuggle into things she loves bedsacks & little houses. we are very happy with whatever our secret buddy would like to send we are not picky at all...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

CAn I Join???


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> CAn I Join???


sorry everyone's been paired up already..


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed this too! I will have to make sure I watch out for the next one..


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Warning to the person who is so unlucky to have Bijoux... there is a postal strike in Canada nope not kidding for 15 bloody days I've had very little mail -.- good because I have no bills bad because I can't get my dogs in Canada Magazine

Also to the person Bijoux has bought for it has been sent please don't worry we did buy for you! Just you know...it's probably still at the shoppers waiting for someone to actually do something with it -.- so if you get your exchange gift very late thats why were sorry!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

to our secret exchange buddy... it will probably be close to the final day that our package will be ready to send out. almost a couple more weeks, just thought i would let you know . lol. ( even though you dont know that minnie is your secret exchange buddy)


----------

